# Solved: Wireless Internet Connection but no Internet



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey. There are 2 laptops (Windows XP and Windows Vista), 3 iPhones and a PS3 in my house which all run on WiFi (Linksys) and normally do so without any problems. Well, yesterday I woke up to find that when I looked at my connection status all of these were showing that they had 100% Internet connection but none of them will actually connect. My phone only tells me that it has no connection when I try and open Safari or any other app that uses Internet and my computer says that it Cannot Display Webpage.

I have had this problem about 3 1/2 months ago and was able to have it fixed over by calling my Internet service provider and the Linksys customer support. However, having them fix it took six hours and a good bit of money which I don't have this time around. 

I'm not sure what info you will need to fix this, but here are some things which may or may not be of use (info on the XP)

CONNECTION STATUS -

Address type: assigned by DHCP

IP Address: 192.168.1.102

Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1

Any help with this would be much appreciated!!!!!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi;So at this point,how are you connected ?Wired ?


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

No, still wireless...


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Sorry.Perhaps I misunderstood your first post.It seemed to indicate that all wireless devices were affected 
May we see from a "non working " pc,the following :

Try these simple tests.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

NOTE: For the items below surrounded with < >, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 8.8.8.8

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

<computer_IP_address> - The IP Address of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. (For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)

<default_gateway_address> - The IP address of the Default Gateway, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<dns_servers> - The IP address of the first (or only) address for DNS Servers, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

.


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

I am on here on my phone using 3G. I'm not sure how I would be able to transfer anything from my computer to that. None of my devices or computers are picking up Wifi... Sorry for any confusion


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:So if all wireless pc connections are affected,one would have to assume perhaps a router issue.
Have you powered off the router,wait for 1 minute and power it on ? Any change ?
Have you done a router reset.Holding the reset button in for at least 15 seconds,let the lights settle.Any change.FYI,this will reset your router to it's default settings,so if you have made changes,best ,if you can log onto your router and note the current settings so they can be re-entered.
Take a look at the router and modem lights,if separate units.Do they all look "normal" to you ?All lit,no blinking red, etc ?

Would it be possible fro you to do the ipconfig /all and just give me the info from the wireless adapter?


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have reset the router multiple times and no change. Sorry, I should have included that info in my first post. Everything looks normal with it though. I don't know how to "Log onto my router" or if it's possible or not. But as far as the ipconfig I can do my best


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:Take your time
From the XP laptop would be fine.
Just through the dns server info.


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

Windows IP Configuration 

Host Name................. Frankie
Primary Dns Suffix.....
Node Type...................Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled..... No
WINS Proxy Enabled...No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection :

Media State.....: Media disconnected
Description.......: Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Physical Address......: 00-15-C5-70-72-59

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection :

Connection-specific DNS suffix :
Description.....: Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mimi-card
Physical Address....: 00-18-F3-D6-80-75
Dhcp Enabled...: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled...: Yes
IP Address......: 192.168.1.102
Subnet Mask...: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway...: 192.168.1.1
DHCP server.....: 192.168.1.1
DNS servers......: 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained....: Thursday, August 25, 2011 12:21:37 PM
Lease Expires......: Friday, August 26, 2011 12:21:37 PM


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok.Looks good.
Now,may I see the results for the pings listed in post #4.
If pings fail,we may be looking at a failing dns server.If so,easy to fix,generally.


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

It keeps telling me that it can't find host for the first three... Am I typing them incorrectly?


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

I am not typing the < > as you said...


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok.
Try these :
ping 8.8.8.8

ping yahoo.com

ping 192 168 1 1

And give me the exact results. and exact context of error message.
Sent/recd / % error


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 8.8.8.8:
Packets: Sent = 4, Recieved = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

PING 192 168 1 1
Bad parameter 168


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:Let's use another dns server on the xp laptop.
Like so.
https://store.opendns.com/setup/computer/
Then let's see the above pings again.
Correction on the 192 post
Should be 192.168.1.1


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

The results for the first two pings were exactly the same as before. However, I did get a new result from the last one.

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets sent = 4, Recieved = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milliseconds : 
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok,so with a new dns server still unable to ping yahoo.com and 8.8.8.8 ?

Got to take our granddaughter to the boat.Back in a bit.


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes. Still unable. Thanks for what you have helped me with. Have a good day!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok.So reading your first post,I assume you have done the following

On your xp laptop,please do this.
Start/control panel/network connections
Right click on the wireless network connection and select

View available networks.
Does your home network appear there ?
If so,select it and try to connect to it
What happens ?
Can you make a hardwired connection to the router that works ?


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay. So I found the papers from when this happened before. The PS3 was stealing the WiFi from all other devices. Also they said the computers couldn't communicate with the primary DNS services. I am supposed to reset the primary DNS servers on the router. 

Primary preferred - 156.175.70.11
Secondary - 65.175.128.46

Only problem is I have no idea how to do this... Any help would be VERY much appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

That's a bit bizarre.
Your router's user's manual should have some info on that.
On my modem/router.
Log onto router,From there I have an advanced setup option.On that I have the option to alter the DHCP infne of those fields is the DNS ipaddresses.
All routers are a bit different but those are the basics for mine.What is the make and model of the router ?
You also might be able to do this using the instructions from my post # 17,re opndns.
I would try the router option first though


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

Its Lynksys. But if you give me one moment then I can tell you the make, etc.


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

Linksys RangePlus Wireless Router 
Model No. WRT110


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

Could you tell me how to log onto the router? That's what I am most confused on...


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Absolutely.
Open your browser.
On the address line type in:
192.168.1.1
and hit enter.
That should bring you to the router's admin page,wherein you will ;if not already there,you will enter the userid and password.

I'll take a look on the Linksys site and see if I can find the user's manual


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Here is a link to the user's manual.I believe chapter 3 covers DNS altering.
http://homedownloads.cisco.com/downloads/userguide/1224638679131/WRT110-V10_UG_81201A-WEB.pdf


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay. Thank you soooo much!!! I will check it out and maybe get this taken care of. Thanks for all of your help and patience!!!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

You are quite welcome.I will check back later.


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay. So after logging onto the router and resetting the DNS servers my laptop is now connected to Wifi. The only issue now is that my laptop is the ONLY device recieving the signal. None of the iPhones nor the other laptop are connecting at all. Any ideas on how to fix that? Do I need a new router or something?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Humm.
May I see another ipconfig /all from the working laptop ?
And on the non working,do:
ipconfig /flushdns
and ipconfig /release

ipconfig /renew.
And an ipconfig /all from that laptop


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Untitled.FRANKIE>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : frankie
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-70-72-59
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-D6-80-75
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 216.119.188.47
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 216.119.188.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 65.175.141.7
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 156.154.70.11
65.175.128.46
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 29, 2011 4:43:38 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 30, 2011 4:43:38 PM
C:\Documents and Settings\Untitled.FRANKIE>


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

that is from the working laptop...


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

When I ran the ipconfigs from tee nonworking laptop it told me that it required elevation


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

What is very strange now is that you are no longer using the router as your gateway and dhcp server.The 216 address range being used is something else.Do you have any idea what that may be.What is the make and model of your modem ?
In this whole adventure,did we ever download the current firmware for the router ?
Let's try just setting up one connection to the modem/router.
Tips on setting up broadband connection

You don't need any setup disk to configure a broadband router.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.
•	Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
•	Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
•	Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
•	Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
•	Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
•	Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

NOTE: For the items below in red surrounded with < >, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.
And do you remember why you changed the dns #'s originally.And where you got those #'s

Also,"requires elevation" generally means that you need to be logged on as Administrator to run the function.


----------



## LilyRose16 (Jul 28, 2011)

So, I just went and got a new router and everything is working fine now. Thanks for all of the help that you gave me! Sorry to have taken up your time. I just needed to get this fixed quickly, and that ended up being the quicker route. Once again, thank you for all of you time and help!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Glad I could help.Thanks for the feedback.


----------

